

Is Arabic Facebook's Next Language? - vascoos01
http://www.alleyinsider.com/2008/8/is-arabic-facebook-s-next-language

======
prakash
Most of the ISP's in the middle-east are govt. run and hence heavily filtered
& moderated. I am currently in Dubai and sites like Ning, Twitter, Flickr,
FriendFeed are blocked, facebook is not ...yet. Once the content that can
posted on any of the blocked sites moves to facebook -- I am guessing then
facebook will be blocked as well.

------
steveplace
I'm getting FB ads in arabic already.

------
gms
About time.

